# Do you wear makeup?



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Simply put, I'm curious to see if my fellow tbt members wear makeup on their face. 
If you're a guy, and you wear makeup.. i don't judge. but I'm probably going to get some sarcastic comments from guys, so if you decide to be funny



goodbye friend 


But yeah! I personally wear foundation and mascara when I'm going to formal events. however if I'm just hanging out with friends, I'll go bare or with a little bit of mascara. 
that's pretty much it for me. 
I wear it to help my issues with self esteem, and it makes me feel better about myself.

What do you wear, and why do you wear it?



for everyone who thinks this is a stupid topic


Spoiler


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 7, 2015)

not usually! it's kinda funny because I really like makeup and I used to buy a lot...
but I rarely make any use of it. maybe because I don't leave the house very often, therefore really not having a reason to. because if I'm just gonna be here at home, I don't care. but I don't know, it's not like I put any on if I know I am actually going to leave the house either.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

yeah when i go out for a full day of doing crap, i cake it on mang


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 7, 2015)

I only use eyeliner :3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

I wear makeup almost everyday. Unless I'm not leaving my apartment or I feel pretty crappy. 

I wear it everyday because it really makes me look like less of a dead person. And I also don't wear too much so it's not a huge hassle to do each day. I just wear mascara and eyeliner. Nothing on my face or lips except chapstick if needed. 

I only wear a full face of makeup for banquets, homecomings, and proms. But I'm in college now so I won't be going to many of those anymore


----------



## Mariah (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't wear any but I really should because my appearance is so off-putting.


----------



## matt (Apr 7, 2015)

I certainly do!

Pause


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

I ate lipstick once.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 7, 2015)

Norski said:


> I ate lipstick once.



i guess tht counts


----------



## oreo (Apr 7, 2015)

i fill in my eyebrows and wear concealer for school! 
for casual dates or going out with friends, i put on mascara and lip gloss.
as for formal dates and special occasions, i use foundation, and sometimes blush. 

i love makeup but i still don't know how to shade in eyeshadow.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 7, 2015)

I do but not alot on a daily basis. Just some eyeliner and mascara. But if theres a special occasion then I will wear a little more than usual. Its always so hard finding an affordable foundation that doesnt make me break out :X


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't usually unless I'm going to a special occasion. I think I look fine without makeup and it makes my eyes itchy.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

Norski said:


> I ate lipstick once.



i used to eat lipstick as a kid.
i ate so much lipstick.
just. so much.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Finnian said:


> yeah when i go out for a full day of doing crap, i cake it on mang



i like caking makeup on in the winter because it's like a mask to protect you from the cold.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> i like caking makeup on in the winter because it's like a mask to protect you from the cold.



truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

matt said:


> I certainly do!
> 
> Pause
> 
> View attachment 89466




for you kind sir 


Spoiler


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

i will only wear it when i go out, or if i'm webcamming with someone.

i wear foundation cause tbh, i don't have the greatest skin but hey! it's getting slightly better now, and i'll also wear highlighter and mascara. sometimes i will wear eyeliner but lately i haven't been wearing it as much as i used to, oh and a lip stain


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

I love wearing makeup! I love doing it on others especially. I love experimenting with pretty eyeshadows for seasons or events.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Nope. Other than covering up pimples maybe but that's because I hate getting them and cover them up asap.

I very rarely use other make-up though.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 7, 2015)

No. I despise the feel of it, so even wearing a little bit of it is irksome to me.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 7, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nope. Other than covering up pimples maybe but that's because I hate getting them and cover them up asap.
> 
> I very rarely use other make-up though.




I have some pimple scars left, so I do use it for that. My acne got so bad one year, that I had to go on prescription. It's all better now though. Pimples are the worst.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moddie said:


> Only on Halloween.
> 
> I've a lot of respect for those who choose to wear makeup. Good makeup is an art form, and it's very time consuming. I don't feel it's something that should be mocked. Also as it was mentioned in the original post - there's nothing wrong with guys wearing makeup. I really respect any guy who has the guts to wear makeup in public. Am I'm glad they don't let societies expectations limit the way they express themselves. People, regardless of gender, look great in makeup and without. I just hope they can do whatever feels best for them without judgement.




I can't agree with you more. Society deems makeup as bad/ fake beauty, and I feel like if someone wants to express themselves that way.. it's none of your damn business. 
Guys who wear makeup have my respect.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I have some pimple scars left, so I do use it for that. My acne got so bad one year, that I had to go on prescription. It's all better now though. Pimples are the worst.



Yeah I have a few as well I think, I cover them up regularly.

I'm just not interested in other make-up, it's just me I guess :] All respect for people who are though


----------



## mistersuperstar (Apr 7, 2015)

When I was in school I would wear it almost everyday (unless I woke up really late or was super tired in general) but now I only wear it when I leave the house for the day, which isn't very often. When I do wear it though, I do the whole shebang. Primer, foundation, concealer, setting powder, blush, bronzer, mascara, eyeshadow, lipstick.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Cool.. I wouldn't mind having eyeliner/shadow or mascara though. I hardly use lipstick or such though.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

When I mean business:

Face Primer (Smashbox Redness Reducer)
Liquid Foundation (Smashbox)
Powder Foundation (Neutrogena something-or-other)
Blush (Nars)
Eye Shadow Primer (Urban Decay)
Eye Shadow (Generally from the UD Naked palette cause A+)
Eye Liner (Marc Jacobs Magic Marc-er)
Brow Pencil (Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz)
Mascara (Make Up For Ever)
Sealer Spray (UD All Nighter)

Voila!

Foundation and mascara only I am lazy/unmotivated


----------



## Hirosuka (Apr 7, 2015)

Honestly..imo, makeup isn't necessary..even if there's acne or flaws in general on someone's face. I don't wear makeup at all or anything on my face during the day considering it's so irritating. Even if it's just lip balm, it's irritating to feel on my lips the whole day, so I apply it over night to maintain smooth lips. I honestly don't get why mascara and eye liner is so important..I get that it helps make the eyes look larger, but still it's just unnecessary from my opinion.


----------



## Eldin (Apr 7, 2015)

No.

I usually look like a boy because my face is plain and I have short hair but honestly I can't be bothered, and I don't really like the feel of make-up on my face? I used to wear it probably through grades 7-9 and then in high school I stopped. When I tried to wear it years later I found it uncomfortable, and I was so used to what my face actually looked like with nothing on that I didn't really feel I needed it anymore. I don't even wear it if I'm going out or anything because it feels so strange to me now that I'll just rub it all over my face anyways.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 7, 2015)

meh, makeup is overrated but I wear it from time to time ^^


----------



## Brad (Apr 7, 2015)

Not always. Only when I'm trying to looks special for that special someone.


----------



## SaffronJoy (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a daily skincare routine which means I'm usually hesitant to put on makeup on my face. I do wear eyeliner on the regular and sometimes under-eye concealer if I'm looking particularly dead. And of course to fancier events I'll go all out.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> When I mean business:
> 
> Face Primer (Smashbox Redness Reducer)
> Liquid Foundation (Smashbox)
> ...




Your makeup is literally top notch. I can't afford those brands to save my life. *sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Especially urban decay/ anastasia

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> Not always. Only when I'm trying to looks special for that special someone.



I really go all out when it's for that person.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 7, 2015)

Nah. I don't really feel like spending time trying to look pretty. My sister put some on me once for fun and I just ended up looking like a child who raided their mom's makeup drawer rather than a person my own age. My skin naturally doesn't get acne for some reason, so I wouldn't really need it anyway.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Your makeup is literally top notch. I can't afford those brands to save my life. *sigh*



I bought a lot of it while I was at my old job, where I made a crapton more money. Made it to Sephora Rouge status, so that helped immensely in getting the best stuff for cheap. Now that my old company went out of business, I'm back to being a poor post-grad so it will be interesting when it all runs out... haha.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I bought a lot of it while I was at my old job, where I made a crapton more money. Made it to Sephora Rouge status, so that helped immensely in getting the best stuff for cheap. Now that my old company went out of business, I'm back to being a poor post-grad so it will be interesting when it all runs out... haha.



Gosh, sorry to hear that. It does sound like a dream to get a discount on anything at Sephora *-* 
Yeah.. when it goes out, you might have to turn to drug-store makeup. **shivers**


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

drug store makeup isn't THAT bad, but then again that's all i can really afford ._. i'm not sure if anyone here has heard of Coastal Scents before, but they're pretty cheap and of decent quality


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> drug store makeup isn't THAT bad, but then again that's all i can really afford ._. i'm not sure if anyone here has heard of Coastal Scents before, but they're pretty cheap and of decent quality



I don't like drug store makeup when it comes to foundation/ concealer/ whatnot. I don't mind drugstore mascara, or eyeliner because it's all pretty much the same to me.
I haven't heard of Coastal Scents though. What do they sell?


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll usually wear a light dusting of loose powder (Smashbox Halo), a bit of eyeshadow (Urban Decay is my favorite), and some mascara (Benefit BADgal) if I'm going out somewhere or entertaining guests, but I normally won't bother if I'm just staying at home by myself.

Though I will say that I definitely appreciate makeup as an art form after having had my makeup done by some top-notch makeup artists for random photo shoots... those people can seriously create a new person out of you with a mere blob of chemicals and some goat hair.


----------



## matcha (Apr 7, 2015)

i like to wear makeup, but i never give myself much time to get ready so i usually leave the house with only some mascara on. i never go full on out with foundation and primer because i always get paranoid i'm gonna end up accidentally wiping it off and having nasty blotchy patches by the end of the day. 

if i do end up doing my makeup it's some eyeliner, maybe a little eye shadow, mascara and lipgloss.


----------



## Jiska (Apr 7, 2015)

I use foundation, mascara and a bit of eyeshadow. I am not a make-up guru and probably applying it wrong anyways lol


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I don't like drug store makeup when it comes to foundation/ concealer/ whatnot. I don't mind drugstore mascara, or eyeliner because it's all pretty much the same to me.
> I haven't heard of Coastal Scents though. What do they sell?



yeah the foundation is something you definitely want to spend more on. 

it's basically a website that sells makeup, brushes, soaps, etc.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 7, 2015)

Short answer: No.

Long answer: On a day to day basis, the most I'll put on is chapstick, but I'm not interested in anything beyond that. I look fine without it and it just seems time consuming. But, if you can look good with makeup - weather you're a guy, gal or otherwise - power to you.


----------



## Danielle (Apr 7, 2015)

I wear a full face of makeup probably on average 4 days a week when I go to work. Foundation, blush, eyes, the whole nine yards.
Sometimes if I'm just hanging out with my friends/boyfriend I'll just slap on some mascara and fill in my eyebrows, but I don't do that all the time.

Other than that for just being at home or running errands I tend not to bother with it.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Always. Just always. Sephora is my heaven.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Always. Just always. Sephora is my heaven.



kudos to those who can afford Sephora


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

i dont usually wear a totally full face of makeup since im at school most of my time. for school its usually just a couple layers of mascara and some concealer. but if im going out somewhere or whatever i would put on the whole bit. makeup is a hassle tbh and it doesnt really do any good for the skin, so i try to use mineral powders or just very little of it in general!


----------



## Beardo (Apr 7, 2015)

Dude eyeliner is my best friend


----------



## OmgACNL (Apr 7, 2015)

Tbh I wear quite a bit but because I still look about 12 for some reason (I'm 17 ) :'( it still looks like hardly anything :3 I wear quite a lot of eyeliner, may upgrade to wings soon haha, mascara, eyebrow shades, lipstick and of course a bit of foundation mousse I guess I just sort of feel a little ugly without it, and since I see my boyfriend almost everyday I try to look my best all the time haha, plus I look so young without it :')


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

i spend a lot of freaking money on makeup.
like i only buy bare minerals and dude i have like $300 in makeup.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i spend a lot of freaking money on makeup.
> like i only buy bare minerals and dude i have like $300 in makeup.



i want to be you


----------



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2015)

Depending on my mood yes or no. If I'm late for work, low on make up and/or being lazy i will go out bare faced. 
I will wear heavier make up when going out on a nigh tout with friends, eye-liner and such. On a normal day its usually, foundation, concealer, powder, blusher, mascara and lipstick.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> i want to be you



dude im so poor and i keep buying makeup and clothes and it makes me even poorer.
i never even leave my house.
what do i do with all of this stuff?


----------



## matcha (Apr 7, 2015)

i remember how proud i felt after i bought my first sephora palette. naked basics <333


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

matcha said:


> i remember how proud i felt after i bought my first sephora palette. naked basics <333



the naked palette is so nice though.
god i swear i didnt even have to use eye primer.
but loose powders are my way of life.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and isnt the naked pallet from urban decay??
i could be wrong lol


----------



## matcha (Apr 7, 2015)

yeah it is! it's such a nice palette and it's a really nice change from all the bright colours i used to wear. it was 35 dollars but it was definitely worth it, i especially love the compact case it comes in. :>


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

I only wear it when I practice for drag. I love eyeliner...


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

drag queens are my life blood.
god they're so pretty


----------



## Joy (Apr 7, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm not lazy.... so rarely.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Finnian said:


> drag queens are my life blood.
> god they're so pretty



Same they inspire me soo much. Th only think that I find complicated is covering eyebrows but I got finally was able to master it.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 7, 2015)

I usually wear a little bit if I'm going out somewhere. I used to wear some to school and to work as well but my friends always said they couldn't even tell I had any on lol so after that I just didn't put any on anymore unless I was going out.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 7, 2015)

I might were male makeup one day!
Like Frankie J Grande~


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I might were male makeup one day!
> Like Frankie J Grande~



You do it! I love Frankie xD His sass is admirable omg


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 7, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a love/hate relationship with makeup. I love wearing makeup - it makes me feel confident and attractive. But it takes me about 15-20 minutes to put makeup on, because I suck at it.

When I'm feeling good (a.k.a not in a depressive slump), I'll wear makeup everyday. When I'm not feeling so good, I just won't wear it, period. Which then contributes to the not feeling so good, because in addition to feeling yucky, I don't get that confident, attractive feeling. I haven't worn makeup on a daily basis in about a year, so... 



Finnian said:


> i used to eat lipstick as a kid.
> i ate so much lipstick.
> just. so much.



Stupid story time - when I was a kid, someone bought me this three-layered lip gloss tub, where every layer was a different flavour. I wanted to know what the bottom layer tasted like before I finished the top two, so I ate practically the entire tub. My mom had to hide it from me so I wouldn't eat the whole thing.


----------



## inkling (Apr 7, 2015)

I usually always wear some kind of makeup. Most of the time I look natural though. I'm a nit into beauty but not super into make up per say. I just like making myself look more attractive. Speaking of which I went to sephora today to buy proper foundation along with other pproducts bc I've been winging it with random junkie stuff lately. But honestly my future career is in the beauty industry to its kinda important for me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Frankie issss way to fem in my opinion. It's a bit annoying.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Frankie issss way to fem in my opinion. It's a bit annoying.








frankie's reaction to that


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> frankie's reaction to that



As much as I don't like both him and his sister i'd pick Ariana any day. I didn't know he wore makeup though. o.o


----------



## nintendoanna (Apr 7, 2015)

Nope, I have no idea how to put on makeup and probably look worse with anyways. Everyone in my grade cakes their face, it's funny to watch in the bathroom, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> As much as I don't like both him and his sister i'd pick Ariana any day. I didn't know he wore makeup though. o.o




Frankie's a boy? HAHhaha oopsS


----------



## Yuni (Apr 7, 2015)

No, I don't wear any make up except stage make up a few times... 

If I do feel like looking rosier than usual, I make an effort to walk 3-4km in the morning. 

That's probably it...


----------



## meriwether (Apr 7, 2015)

i just wear mascara and sometimes lip gloss or lipstick. i loooove lipstick. other than that, i don't usually. although i went to prom last week and wore fake eyelashes  and i felt really pretty ahh


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> As much as I don't like both him and his sister i'd pick Ariana any day. I didn't know he wore makeup though. o.o



yeah I don't like Ariana at all.. I honestly don't. Her music and voice is just irritating to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



meriwether said:


> i just wear mascara and sometimes lip gloss or lipstick. i loooove lipstick. other than that, i don't usually. although i went to prom last week and wore fake eyelashes  and i felt really pretty ahh



Hehe I've never worn fake eyelashes! I wish I could pull off lipstick though.


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2015)

If I'm just hanging with friends I won't, but if I go out I do


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

nintendoanna said:


> Nope, I have no idea how to put on makeup and probably look worse with anyways. Everyone in my grade cakes their face, it's funny to watch in the bathroom, haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm laughing omg xD


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't bc my mom wont let me... but if she did, I would prolly wear tht powder stuff that goes on you face, and eyeliner w mascara (prolly not mascara as much though bc takes a long time)


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> I don't bc my mom wont let me... but if she did, I would prolly wear tht powder stuff that goes on you face, and eyeliner w mascara (prolly not mascara as much though bc takes a long time)



Eyeliner takes longer to put on than mascara for me.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> frankie's reaction to that



Y'all better stay away from miss frankie cuz miss frankie..ain't right..

Lmfao. I can't deal with Miss Frankie. She's terrible.

ALSO before someone reports me for going off topic,
I wear BB cream daily. Unless I didn't shave my beard, then I just ugly it up


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't, because I don't really own a lot of it, plus I'm not the kind of person who cares about that stuff or is in my style... :/


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 7, 2015)

I used to wear it all the time, like I used to be the type that couldn't leave the house without having makeup done. But things... happened.


----------



## acdude (Apr 7, 2015)

not anymore got too expensive haha so now i just go bare YOLO lol


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 7, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> I used to wear it all the time, like I used to be the type that couldn't leave the house without having makeup done. But things... happened.



I'm like that I wear it literally everyday. It's kinda like a ritual for me now. Sleep, wake-up, shower, put on makeup, eat, do stuffs, do other stuffs, eat again, take makeup off, go back to sleep. It's a cycle! XD But it's normal for me. I started wearing back in High School and now I don't go anywhere without it. 
But I'm curious to know what could make you stop wearing it...?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> I used to wear it all the time, like I used to be the type that couldn't leave the house without having makeup done. But things... happened.



I feel ya.
I used to cake it on just to impress people.


----------



## Oakhaven (Apr 7, 2015)

I will rarely if ever put makeup on. I'm okay at going my makeup, but even if I doll up and wear and dress I probably won't put makeup on. Partially this is due to time constraints in the morning of having to be at school on time and preferring school over makeup, and also partially because it's kind of a pain to keep looking nice all day long. I'll usually only put makeup on for special occasions, or cosplay ahah.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 7, 2015)

I need ma brows. :')

I normally wear it whenver I go out, if I have nothing to do or I'm just going to the store to buy something then no lol.
If I do go out though, I fill in my brows, mascara, concealer if I need it, and tiny bit of colour on my lips and bronzer for those days I'm looking sick. :')
If I can be bothered I might a tiny bit of black eyeshadow as eyeliner.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Amyy said:


> I need ma brows. :')
> 
> I normally wear it whenver I go out, if I have nothing to do or I'm just going to the store to buy something then no lol.
> If I do go out though, I fill in my brows, mascara, concealer if I need it, and tiny bit of colour on my lips and bronzer for those days I'm looking sick. :')
> If I can be bothered I might a tiny bit of black eyeshadow as eyeliner.




I have naturally thick eyebrows, so I'm literally thankful I don't have to do them w/ my normal makeup routine. (seems like it takes awhile)
Although I do pluck/trim my brows myself, so that's pretty time consuming.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 8, 2015)

eh, i dont wear makeup at all but i think i need it :/ 

i just started breaking out and i am so pissed at these pimples! need something to cover them up as well as the scars that are forming on my cheeks :c


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> eh, i dont wear makeup at all but i think i need it :/
> 
> i just started breaking out and i am so pissed at these pimples! need something to cover them up as well as the scars that are forming on my cheeks :c




*u don't need makeup, ur beautiful. stop.*


----------



## newleafy (Apr 8, 2015)

all the time


----------



## Mayor_Nikki (Apr 8, 2015)

ι υѕє мαѕ?αяα αи∂ єує ℓιиєя


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 8, 2015)

I require foundation, concealer, powder, and light blush any time I go out because my skin is ruined (unless I'm really not caring about life in general that day). If I'm lazy I'll just put on some mascara, but I almost always have my winged eyeliner on.


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 8, 2015)

bb cream, lipstains, eyebrow pencil/wand, mascara, brown shadow and sometimes blush and im set
too lazy nowadays for eyeliner + it ALWAYS transfers no matter what i set it with, etc.... :,( 

most of the time like 70% im lazy and just go out with nothing cus i cba lol


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 8, 2015)

No. I don't know the slightest thing about makeup in addition to having bad, sensitive skin.


----------



## penguins (Apr 8, 2015)

ive needed makeup for my eyes the past two days 
since easter ive just had huge bags under my eyes and it's terrible
but besides that im #makeup free #no filter


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

penguins said:


> ive needed makeup for my eyes the past two days
> since easter ive just had huge bags under my eyes and it's terrible
> but besides that im #makeup free #no filter



I've read that bags under your eyes can possibly make a person look more attractive.


----------



## penguins (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I've read that bags under your eyes can possibly make a person look more attractive.



id like to think that lmao 
but i pretty much look like a ghost imo


----------



## Aizu (Apr 8, 2015)

I like messing about with different styles, but generally for school I just wear mascara and at weekends/ holidays I just don't bother = w =


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 8, 2015)

yes, but I am horrible at putting in on ;-; sometimes I turn out looking like a clown, LOL no matter how many youtube videos I watch it will still never be enough to teach me LOL
& whenever I eat food I end up forgetting that I have lipstick on and end up rubbing it off, so by the end of the day half of the lipstick on my lips is all gone and it looks so bad :L


----------



## Nay (Apr 8, 2015)

LMAO sometiiimes. Eyeliner can be nice.


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2015)

not really, im pretty crap at doing make-up..
for school its normally just lip gloss & moisturiser, but yeah i do attempt at eye-liner and mascara, but my eyelashes are too short to curl and see ahha, so its pointless /cri


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 8, 2015)

I do not put makeup on but I ma only 11, I never want to put it on becuz I hate it, there are girls in my grade who already put tons of makeup on and honestly it does not look great on a 6th grader


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Apr 8, 2015)

Not only am I terrible at applying make up. I plainly don't like it, nor find it necessary to wear, or feel like looking unnaturally pretty.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 8, 2015)

I wear lipstick and lipgloss thats about it


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Not only am I terrible at applying make up. I plainly don't like it, nor find it necessary to wear, or feel like looking unnaturally pretty.



Ah, it's not really unnatural if you're wearing a fair amount. It's still your face, and as long as it's not totally caked/covered, I think it doesn't really matter if it's unnatural or natural.  Sometimes it looks like you're not even wearing it, so a little doesn't hurt. (;


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

I do not wear makeup and I never plan to.


----------



## Lassy (Apr 8, 2015)

I put bbcream (for some coverage and spf so i don't get wrinkles too prematurely hehe), concealer for my dark circles, and clear mascara. Sometimes I wear brown eyeliner (just lining upper eyelid) or eyeshadow. That is for my usual routine.

And I only wear makeup if I go outside, like class or hanging out with friends. My makeup is pretty natural. And if I wasn't putting on bbcream, i'd wear sunscreen, which doesn't give a nice feeling :/


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Ah, it's not really unnatural if you're wearing a fair amount. It's still your face, and as long as it's not totally caked/covered, I think it doesn't really matter if it's unnatural or natural.  Sometimes it looks like you're not even wearing it, so a little doesn't hurt. (;



Never said it hurt 

I just personally don't like it and don't feel natural with it. :3


----------



## Campy (Apr 8, 2015)

Some days I can't be arsed, but usually I wear eyeliner and some mascara.


----------



## Nickole (Apr 8, 2015)

I rarely wear make-up, simply because it can get expensive!!!
But when I do decide to wear some, its only very light, like eyeliner or lip gloss!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

I love wearing bright lipstick. I don't trust myself to apply eye makeup very accurately due to being blind in one eye. I've heard that it's possible to get good at it with lots of practice but idk, the idea of having to close my good eye to apply eye shadows blindly is off putting and I look like a clown when I've tried :c


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope, not even for a special occasion.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 8, 2015)

Foundation and mascara. Maybe blush if I'm being ambitious. 



matt said:


> I certainly do!
> 
> Pause
> 
> View attachment 89466


my suit is NOT black


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm glad there's not too much of the whole ~elitist, I'm better than you because I don't wear makeup~ vibe in this thread. I wear makeup pretty much every time I go out because I feel more put together with it on. 
I use BB cream (Etude House), MAC's studio fix for my t zone, MAC's black liquid liner, Mascara (Maybelline's the falsies and Clinique's bottom lash mascara), bronzer (Too Faced), blush (MAC), some natural looking lip product, and I fill in my eyebrows with some Shiseido eyebrow powder.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 8, 2015)

I almost always wear makeup because it boosts my self esteem when I can at least look a little bit decent.  I normally just wear mascara and concealer / powder (I have a few really faint pimple scars on my face and it sucks :c), and sometimes blush if I'm in the mood. ; v ;  Sometimes I'll try to wear eyeliner on special occasions, but I do that rarely because I feel like I don't look good with it on for some reason.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2015)

Naw not really. I'm gonna be in a band in a few months though, and when we do gigs, I'll probably wear makeup.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 8, 2015)

I wear concealer.


----------



## puppy (Apr 8, 2015)

i used to wear makeup sophomore and  most of junior year but ive since then stopped giving a damn
i used to put literally 10 things on my face each morning and one at night.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't use much. My staples, though - like things I won't leave the house without - are:


Spoiler



1. Kat Von D's tattoo something-or-other ("lock it"?) foundation - which I use as concealer, lmao, because foundation always looks either really cakey or isn't opaque enough in my experience so I've just never bothered with it. Before I found this, the closest thing I could find to my skin tone was like... a maybelline stick that was literally called "white". The tube itself was stark paper-white, and the concealer itself wasn't paper-white, a little pink leaning maybe, but that's seriously the only thing I could use because everything else skewed too yellow and I'm basically a vampire. So the Kat Von D stuff, while outrageously expensive by my standards, is a godsend. (Light 42/44) And I only use it to even out skintone / correct spots, not camouflage my under-eye circles (believe it or not, I like mine, tyvm - everyone's always telling me I shouldn't and I get super indignant about it haha).

2. Styli-Style 24/7 Waterproof Eyeliner. It's a crayon/pencil type but it behaves like the pricier Urban Decay stuff for me, so I'm thankful I found it; stays on the rims of my eyes for a good couple hours (we're talking waterline here) without smudging, and I've got super oily skin, so daaaamn is that impressive. I always get it in dark grey or black.

3. POWDER. Baby powder, specifically - talc free because dnw carcinogens - and because, again, I'm painfully white. It's cheap and it soaks up oil and sets my concealer fine, so I'm happy with it.


That's all, really. I wing my liner and make sure my skin looks nice and matte. I can't be bothered to do anything else. Sometimes I fill in my brows a little if I overpluck, but I don't need a special pencil for it since my natural hair color is dark and I don't dye my brows with my hair (lmao, like I said, can't be bothered) - my liner does just fine.

I don't put anything on my lips but chapstick, though I had an almost disturbing obsession with the C.O. Bigelow tube gloss when I was in high school still. My lips don't carry color well, I don't think, so I just gave up on that. ...Though, once upon a time, my father brought home a tube of sparkly blue Milani gloss and that, combined with how pale I am, made me look like a corpse. A sparkly corpse, no less. So that was fun.

In middle school I was one of those kids who did the whole black shadow, mascara, and lipstick thing. I secretly still have a soft spot for mall goths.

I do it because [insert big rant about sexism in the workplace and how you're perceived as being less professional if you don't wear makeup here] and also because of lingering shiz from one of my abusive exes who convinced me that I had to have a full face of makeup at all times in order to be "presentable". Going on like 9 years since that guy and I can finally go to the grocery store in my pajamas like everyone else without giving a ****. Feels good.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah I always wear makeup. On days when I don't feel like doing much I just throw on some powder foundation, bronzer and mascara. When I feel like doing it up I do the whole liquid liner cat-eyes thing. I used to do it every day but liquid liner is expensive and it takes longer than I want it to. However I'm quite the pro at it after doing it so much so that's a plus

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> I don't use much. My staples, though - like things I won't leave the house without - are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice, I love Kat Von d's cosmetics. use her powder concealer and her liquid "tattoo" liner. I live and die by that stuff, it's the best liquid liner I've ever used. 
Also I'm glad to hear you can go out in your pajamas and feel good about it, nobody should ever have to worry about what they look like without makeup. Abusive exes can suck it


----------



## LilyACNL (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope, I know as cheesy as it is and as much as you get sick of hearing it, you're beautiful just the way you are, sure you might not have the body or face of a supermodel, and it's ok to wear makeup on special events, but sometimes makeup is just making you look worse!


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 8, 2015)

LilyACNL said:


> Nope, I know as cheesy as it is and as much as you get sick of hearing it, you're beautiful just the way you are, sure you might not have the body or face of a supermodel, and it's ok to wear makeup on special events, but sometimes makeup is just making you look worse!



As nice of a sentiment as that is, I think people should be able to do whatever they want with their faces  Wear makeup everyday if it makes you feel more beautiful. Some people also wear makeup because it's a way of expressing themselves.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't think this topic is any stupider than the rest of the topics we discuss on this forum. lol...I mean it's not like we're trying to figure out the meaning of life or cure cancer in the other threads.

Anyway, yes I wear makeup, when I'm in the mood and it can be really fun. Like putting on an outfit...for your face. You can change your whole face if you know what you're doing, and some days that's just what you need to get you going on your day.

Other times, actually most of the time, I don't wear anything but sunblock/tinted moisturizer, because I want to protect my skin, but IDC to paint my face otherwise. I feel fine with that. And sometimes I feel prettier that way...and I don't have to worry about touching my face and smearing makeup or something. 

I like having the option to go whichever I feel like on any given day. Sometimes I get all dolled up, and then stay home and read or play video games. I see nothing wrong with that. Because it's what makes me happy in that moment.


----------



## merinda! (Apr 8, 2015)

i wear makeup bc im ugly lol


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2015)

i cake on whatever i can find in my makeup box


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

Being a hairdresser and beautician i kinda have to


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

I apply eyebrow pencil lightly, but that's about it.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> I don't think this topic is any stupider than the rest of the topics we discuss on this forum. lol...I mean it's not like we're trying to figure out the meaning of life or cure cancer in the other threads.
> 
> Anyway, yes I wear makeup, when I'm in the mood and it can be really fun. Like putting on an outfit...for your face. You can change your whole face if you know what you're doing, and some days that's just what you need to get you going on your day.
> 
> ...



Exactly! If it makes you happy, by all means. 
Sometimes I feel uncomfortable without it, and there's nothing wrong with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I love wearing bright lipstick. I don't trust myself to apply eye makeup very accurately due to being blind in one eye. I've heard that it's possible to get good at it with lots of practice but idk, the idea of having to close my good eye to apply eye shadows blindly is off putting and I look like a clown when I've tried :c



Ah man.. I'm sorry to hear that, it sounds really tough! Keep trying though, I'm sure you'll get better!


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 9, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I'm like that I wear it literally everyday. It's kinda like a ritual for me now. Sleep, wake-up, shower, put on makeup, eat, do stuffs, do other stuffs, eat again, take makeup off, go back to sleep. It's a cycle! XD But it's normal for me. I started wearing back in High School and now I don't go anywhere without it.
> _But I'm curious to know what could make you stop wearing it...?_



Ahh, well I don't want to bring down the thread but, I have an eating disorder and depression - both of which cause significant disinterest in your appearance (people without ED's are often surprised to hear that), and also loss of interest in things you used to enjoy doing... 

---------------------------------------------------

On a happier note, I have some reccs for people that wear mascara - always try to use cake mascara instead of the kind that comes in tubes, and try to get a bent brush (usually at 45 degrees) as well - they are such timesavers and apply way better than tube ones do!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes!!  Lots of it.  I just found Younique, and I'm loving having eyelashes for the first time EVER.  

And I didn't know that, Shanice.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 9, 2015)

I rarely ever wear make-up, but when I do, it's usually eyeliner and mascara.  I usually use the Miss Manga purple mascara, and the L'oreal superfine eyeliner... I dunno the exact name. I recommend both of them! I'd love to wear make-up more and buy some proper stuff, but I just can't afford it, and if I don't really need to wear it and I'm happy with how I look without it, then I don't mind!


----------



## demoness (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't wear too much, but I do use eyeliner and some sort of gloss or something if nothing else more often than not.  One day soon I'll sit down and really gather things to do something more once in a while.


----------



## Ceri (Apr 9, 2015)

Not all of the time, but I do like the heavy black smokey eyeliner with embellishments, and dark red lipstick. Gothy, just the way I like it.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2015)

The closest to make-up that I use is a facial scrub


----------



## kitanii (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't even know how to apply eyeliner. Formal events just get foundation mascara and lip colour. I've been practicing eyeliner, but I'm usually too lazy to put any makeup on.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 9, 2015)

This is the best thread...I love how confessional it's gotten. 

Apparently, you can learn about someone's life, by their relationship towards makeup.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

Not a lot! I wear mascara and some light powder. I'm blessed with naturally clear skin so I don't need much besides that to feel comfortable


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 10, 2015)

i always wear at least bb cream and mascara when im out.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The closest to make-up that I use is a facial scrub



Aw, you should wear less makeup. You're definitely caking on too much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> This is the best thread...I love how confessional it's gotten.
> 
> Apparently, you can learn about someone's life, by their relationship towards makeup.



You really can. I figured a lot of people don't like admitting they wear makeup irl, so why not have everyone confess on bell tree.


----------



## Redsonic (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm a guy but I wear Liquid foundation, Powder foundation, and eyeliner as well. 
& I'm 100% straight!(People think otherwise because my make up and hair.)


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Redsonic said:


> I'm a guy but I wear Liquid foundation, Powder foundation, and eyeliner as well.
> & I'm 100% straight!(People think otherwise because my make up and hair.)



Good for you! I respect you a lot for sharing that with everybody, it must take a lot of guts!
Meh who cares what people think anyway. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Redsonic (Apr 10, 2015)

I just see make up as appearance enhancers, I don't know why people make such a big deal about it when guys wear it 
P.S I see you like Tokyo Ghoul, It's my favorite anime. I ordered ghoul contacts and gonna start wearing one in my left eye all the time because I think it'll look awesome haha.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 10, 2015)

Eh, only for hiding birthmarks. Is that a normal thing to do for guys or am I weird? m(._.)m


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Eh, only for hiding birthmarks. Is that a normal thing to do for guys or am I weird? m(._.)m



No, it's not weird. A lot of people hide their birthmarks, plus who cares if you're a guy.
_things are only weird if *you* think they're weird._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Redsonic said:


> I just see make up as appearance enhancers, I don't know why people make such a big deal about it when guys wear it
> P.S I see you like Tokyo Ghoul, It's my favorite anime. I ordered ghoul contacts and gonna start wearing one in my left eye all the time because I think it'll look awesome haha.



Exactly! I always feel kind of bad for guys because if they're ugly, they can't wear makeup. (which they can, but society scares em off) But i'm glad you're okay with it!

Ah it's my favorite anime too. WOW, do you wear them everywhere!? Or just when you're with friends and whatnot?
I was always curious how ghoul contacts worked since the white part is black, and the iris is red. Does the contact cover your whole eye?


----------



## Redsonic (Apr 10, 2015)

I didn't get them in the mail yet but they'll be here soon. I've been wearing all kinds of crazy lenses(White, Red, Black sclera, etc.) for about 8 years now though and I wear them whenever I go out, to college, with friends, etc. and my vision has never been affected 
They cover your whole eye most of the time, unless if you have bigger eyes it may have some of your eye uncovered on the side but not much at all to complain about or notice much. Yeah if the red covers the iris you'll be seeing red so most sclera Tokyo ghoul contacts will be kinda like the kaneki in your signature but with black over the white and the pupil not as huge as that. Check out these people on the contact page to see what I mean xD http://www.uniqso.com/phantasee-red-black-sclera-lens-gremlin


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 10, 2015)

I like using foundation, eyeliner, and eyeshadow~ I don't use mascara anymore though because it makes my eyes feel tired and has  kind of like a burning sensation (I've tried three or so brands already /sob) has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Redsonic said:


> I didn't get them in the mail yet but they'll be here soon. I've been wearing all kinds of crazy lenses(White, Red, Black sclera, etc.) for about 8 years now though and I wear them whenever I go out, to college, with friends, etc. and my vision has never been affected
> They cover your whole eye most of the time, unless if you have bigger eyes it may have some of your eye uncovered on the side but not much at all to complain about or notice much. Yeah if the red covers the iris you'll be seeing red so most sclera Tokyo ghoul contacts will be kinda like the kaneki in your signature but with black over the white and the pupil not as huge as that. Check out these people on the contact page to see what I mean xD http://www.uniqso.com/phantasee-red-black-sclera-lens-gremlin



Oh I gotcha now. I was confused because the contacts seem *so* large... I mean how do you even put contacts that large on. It looks so difficult!
Gosh though.. that's cool. You might scare a few people w/ those ghoul contacts though! (you know how scared humans are of ghouls lmao.) You should cosplay Kaneki since you're getting the contacts! That'd be cool! I want to get a Kaneki mask really badly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



umeiko said:


> I like using foundation, eyeliner, and eyeshadow~ I don't use mascara anymore though because it makes my eyes feel tired and has  kind of like a burning sensation (I've tried three or so brands already /sob) has anyone else experienced this?



_*mascara makes your eyes feel tired*_
I literally thought I was the only one! It sometimes feels like weights on your eyes... ugh. Removing it is a pain too.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Oh I gotcha now. I was confused because the contacts seem *so* large... I mean how do you even put contacts that large on. It looks so difficult!
> Gosh though.. that's cool. You might scare a few people w/ those ghoul contacts though! (you know how scared humans are of ghouls lmao.) You should cosplay Kaneki since you're getting the contacts! That'd be cool! I want to get a Kaneki mask really badly.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Finally I found someone else who feels this way ;u; Mascara looks nice but it's just annoying to have on your eyelashes all day


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 10, 2015)

Redsonic said:


> I didn't get them in the mail yet but they'll be here soon. I've been wearing all kinds of crazy lenses(White, Red, Black sclera, etc.) for about 8 years now though and I wear them whenever I go out, to college, with friends, etc. and my vision has never been affected
> They cover your whole eye most of the time, unless if you have bigger eyes it may have some of your eye uncovered on the side but not much at all to complain about or notice much. Yeah if the red covers the iris you'll be seeing red so most sclera Tokyo ghoul contacts will be kinda like the kaneki in your signature but with black over the white and the pupil not as huge as that. Check out these people on the contact page to see what I mean xD http://www.uniqso.com/phantasee-red-black-sclera-lens-gremlin



I wear contacts for vision correction, and I've worn the regular color contacts too from the same brand. I was ok with that because it came from a reputable brand and my optometrist's office.

I like circle lenses and how they look, or what you described which sounds cool, in theory. But since they are usually from unknown brands, and you have to order them online...IDK, it kind of scares me. I know you said you haven't had a problem in 8 years, but...I really would still be very careful. 

I don't think there's anyone really regulating those companies. Some people won't even buy a plastic toy that was made overseas, much less stick it in their eyes. XD Um...bad example, but you know what I mean. lol

Please be careful with your eyeballs!


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 10, 2015)

Nope, I don't wear makeup. It would take too much work to put on and take off everyday. Plus my acne is horrible enough as it is, and I am sure I would aggravate it by wearing product all day. Someday I will have clear skin... I might have to wait until I'm 30, but I hope I get there eventually!


----------



## inkling (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I have naturally thick eyebrows, so I'm literally thankful I don't have to do them w/ my normal makeup routine. (seems like it takes awhile)
> Although I do pluck/trim my brows myself, so that's pretty time consuming.



So jelly. I wish I had thick brows. I recently started filling mine in


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 10, 2015)

inkling said:


> So jelly. I wish I had thick brows. I recently started filling mine in



Saammeee, I'm so blonde that my eyebrows look non-existent. I've been filling them in though, but I kinda suck at it. Idk if the pencil is too dark or if I'm just incompetent. lol

~Also, does anyone wear fake eyelashes? I've tried and it's literally the hardest thing for me to do by myself. =.="


----------



## inkling (Apr 10, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I'm glad there's not too much of the whole ~elitist, I'm better than you because I don't wear makeup~ vibe in this thread. I wear makeup pretty much every time I go out because I feel more put together with it on.
> I use BB cream (Etude House), MAC's studio fix for my t zone, MAC's black liquid liner, Mascara (Maybelline's the falsies and Clinique's bottom lash mascara), bronzer (Too Faced), blush (MAC), some natural looking lip product, and I fill in my eyebrows with some Shiseido eyebrow powder.




I use too faced bro see too. I prefer the shimmer kind for a bit of glow to brighten up my face (I'm super pale)


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 10, 2015)

nope Make up makes me look even more awful then already do c':


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

inkling said:


> So jelly. I wish I had thick brows. I recently started filling mine in



I heard that if you put vaseline or castor oil on your brows.. it helps them grow and makes them thicker.
I'm not even joking, you can google it!


----------



## inkling (Apr 10, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Saammeee, I'm so blonde that my eyebrows look non-existent. I've been filling them in though, but I kinda suck at it. Idk if the pencil is too dark or if I'm just incompetent. lol
> 
> ~Also, does anyone wear fake eyelashes? I've tried and it's literally the hardest thing for me to do by myself. =.="


 
I kinda suck at it also but I'm a master blender with everything else so I've been trying to apply similar principles. I use an eyebrow brush and use the thin side to comb out to make it easier to apply, then fill in with brown pencil... It looks bad like a child's crayon coloring, but the. I brush/blend with the soft bristles so it looks natural and repeat steps till I'm happy. I have light brown brows though, I just have thing hair but I know some people have brows like yours which I different. I don't know I always ask for advice at sephora. You just have to find someone nice/good there that will help you!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm just here to get spartan kicked. I actually did have it on my face once for a cosplay. It felt really weird.


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 11, 2015)

The last time I wore makeup was in October of last year for a concert. I'm not against people wearing it, but I just don't like to wear it a lot.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 11, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> ~Also, does anyone wear fake eyelashes? I've tried and it's literally the hardest thing for me to do by myself. =.="



I love them! I don't wear them everyday, only because I don't know how to keep cleaning one pair that much...and if I keep switching them...well I'm not made of money. XD

I just really like how in the 60s they wore them everyday...well, some girls. I asked my mom and she said that they just used the same pair for a while, and it was fine. But she thinks it's a little gross and unhygienic now. Hehe, times have changed. 


But I'm starting to get pretty good at putting them on. It just takes practice. I'm sure you'll get better if you do it a few more times.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

I used to be really into make-up and stuff when I finally emerged from my shell of self-hated, I used to do all the cool multi-colored eye shadow looks, that I learned from youtube. Haha. But now I just shove my finger into the eye shadow smudge it in from the outside, maybe darken my brows a bit, and put on some tinted lip gloss, that's the amount of effort that I am willing to exert into it though. Too lazy, and I don't care what people think so it's more for me than anything. Like, "oh damn girl your brows on point!"


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't usually wear makeup unless I'm cosplaying. I have friends who tell me to wear makeup because it boosts their self confidence so it would boost mine too, but actually I'm quite the opposite. When I wear makeup in day to day life I feel as though I'm hiding who I am and that it's an act and I'm not really me and so I feel uncomfortable and like people are judging me for wearing makeup. I do occasionally if I do wear makeup put on eyeliner and some mascara but those are probably the only two consistent makeups I wear outside of cosplaying or dressing up for something relatively important.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 11, 2015)

Nebu said:


> nope Make up makes me look even more awful then already do c':



You need to *make up* your confidence, that's the key!



















I know that was cheesy, don't rub it in.


----------



## Skep (Apr 11, 2015)

makeup is a form of art in my opinion, and i wear it every single day. i love experimenting with it, and it boosts my confidence a ton <3


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 11, 2015)

LunaLemons said:


> I don't usually wear makeup unless I'm cosplaying. I have friends who tell me to wear makeup because it boosts their self confidence so it would boost mine too, but actually I'm quite the opposite. When I wear makeup in day to day life I feel as though I'm hiding who I am and that it's an act and I'm not really me and so I feel uncomfortable and like people are judging me for wearing makeup. I do occasionally if I do wear makeup put on eyeliner and some mascara but those are probably the only two consistent makeups I wear outside of cosplaying or dressing up for something relatively important.



I wear makeup because it's fun. Sounds like it's not fun to you to wear it everyday. So I agree that you should only do what makes you feel good about YOU.


----------



## sailorerika (Apr 11, 2015)

I was really into gyaru in high school so I would wear everything including circle lenses and lashes, daily. Even if I was going out to get mail. Now that I'm in college I still wear makeup but I don't always wear lenses and I rarely wear lashes if I'm going to school but if I'm going out to do stuff that day I will. I've got a lot of MAC and Lorac stuff. I want to get some Anastasia Beverly Hills stuff mainly the dipbrow and creme contour kit. I'd say makeup helped me a lot in finding myself when I was younger. I became a lot more confident in myself and I began to appreciate myself without makeup too. 

But it bothers me when people sloppily apply makeup or, as was a trend in my school ONLY wearing bright pink or bright blue eyeshadow REGARDLESS of their outfit e_e

EDIT: tips for cleaning lashes, gently remove the excess glue from them with tweezers everyday after use. And you can probably get by with using makeup remover on them every so often if you're the type to use mascara with your lashes. I never used mascara with mine because they last longer and look less funky. I may use a very very light coat but nothing else but that depends on if they're a more expensive pair or not.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 11, 2015)

sailorerika said:


> tips for cleaning lashes, gently remove the excess glue from them with tweezers everyday after use. And you can probably get by with using makeup remover on them every so often if you're the type to use mascara with your lashes. I never used mascara with mine because they last longer and look less funky. I may use a very very light coat but nothing else but that depends on if they're a more expensive pair or not.



That's a great tip.  I only use mascara before I put on the lashes, on my own lashes so they have the same curve as the false ones. I do take the glue off to reuse the lashes, but I've never cleaned them with makeup remover. Mainly cuz I don't use makeup remover, I just use jojoba oil...but I guess I could buy a small bottle of makeup remover just for this purpose. 

That's my tip for those of you that don't like mascara/eye makeup, because it's hard to take off. If you use any kind of oil first (jojoba, olive, almond, etc) and rub gently, the makeup on your eyes and face will just melt off. Then I like to follow up with a face wash to feel extra clean. It's even great at removing red red red lipstick.


----------



## SRS (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't wear makeup anymore because I'm lazy. If I spent a lot of time and money trying to get the best products and watching tutorials, etc, maybe I could pull it off. But even then, I'm not gonna get up early to put it on.

I wore it every day from the age of 14 to about 26. Then one day I just said "*#$% it" and stopped. For me, makeup was always hard and never really looked great. I can't do eyeliner, lipstick rubs off on my teeth, and foundation becomes like an oily mudpaste on my skin (even when I used powder) after an hour or two. Plus, it caused my face to break out. I realized this after I stopped wearing makeup and lo and behold, my complexion improved dramatically. I've given it a try on and off in the last 4 years, but every time I ended up with a breakout. So now I don't even have any on hand. EDIT: Oh and don't even get me started on eyeshadow. I can't get both eyes to match, and then it just rubs off after bilnking too much.

tl:dr I look better without makeup so I don't wear it.


----------



## sailorerika (Apr 12, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> That's a great tip.  I only use mascara before I put on the lashes, on my own lashes so they have the same curve as the false ones. I do take the glue off to reuse the lashes, but I've never cleaned them with makeup remover. Mainly cuz I don't use makeup remover, I just use jojoba oil...but I guess I could buy a small bottle of makeup remover just for this purpose.
> 
> That's my tip for those of you that don't like mascara/eye makeup, because it's hard to take off. If you use any kind of oil first (jojoba, olive, almond, etc) and rub gently, the makeup on your eyes and face will just melt off. Then I like to follow up with a face wash to feel extra clean. It's even great at removing red red red lipstick.



Oil can be a great substitute too! But I think it can break some people out, I use a mix of olive oil and liquid soap to clean my brushes when I don't have any brush cleaner so that's always a good idea too.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't be bothered to wear makeup unless I'm doing something special, like visiting family. I used to wear it every day when I was in school, but now I just don't care to put it on. I wish I could be one of those people who can wear it every day but I just can't. I like to watch makeup tutorials sometimes though


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 12, 2015)

Personally I wear mascara and sometimes foundation to cover up pimple scars. I want to use eyeliner but I always fail when it comes to drawing the second eyeline. I find it difficult to do eyeliner I always end up poking myself xD


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 12, 2015)

The drag queens in my life dump all their make-up into my studio. I literally have no idea why there are so many brushes but that is not a disrespect to the make-up royalty, it is a mere allusion to my newbie-ness. I want to learn, show me your ways.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> The drag queens in my life dump all their make-up into my studio. I literally have no idea why there are so many brushes but that is not a disrespect to the make-up royalty, it is a mere allusion to my newbie-ness. I want to learn, show me your ways.



*Join the dark side.*


----------



## Cure Whip (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm a guy.. and I guess I wear tons of it.. I'm not very good at eyeliner.. I generally wear mascara, lip-gloss, foundation, and I used to wear eyeliner but I looked like a raccoon in my eyes. I simply wasn't good at applying it. I get super anxious and my hands shake rapidly. QQ


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't need Makeup, I'm a natural beauty 


and even If i did wear makeup I would still be more fabulous than everyone:






Seriously tho, I can't wear much makeup anyway, I have serious sense skin man, I can't wear face paint or even put some types of soap on my face without getting a massive rash :l

still, I'm a natural beauty so I don't need makeup anyway  (I'm not vain I'm just joking in case you can't tell...)


----------



## tinytaylor (Apr 12, 2015)

occasionally. it's either eyeliner or mascara and never both at the same time.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'd like to say that I don't have time for that. But really I'm just too lazy to even get started. I like browsing youtube videos of makeup tutorials but the collection they use for one single look is just intimidating. The answer is No. I have never personally put a single drop of product on my face; the most is some cream when the weather is dry...


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> I'd like to say that I don't have time for that. But really I'm just too lazy to even get started. I like browsing youtube videos of makeup tutorials but the collection they use for one single look is just intimidating. The answer is No. I have never personally put a single drop of product on my face; the most is some cream when the weather is dry...



I'll admit, those youtube makeup tutorials are pretty interesting to watch.

- - - Post Merge - - -



J e s s i c a said:


> I don't need Makeup, I'm a natural beauty
> 
> 
> and even If i did wear makeup I would still be more fabulous than everyone:
> ...



lol I gotcha. Guess everyone isn't as blessed as you. Really unfair. ;-;


----------



## Kiikay (Apr 12, 2015)

I wear makeup since I stay up late and the dark circles mang. I wear concealer and mascara to help me look more awake and appear less tired. Plus looking exhausted at work looks unprofessional.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I'll admit, those youtube makeup tutorials are pretty interesting to watch.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I thought I would just put that in brackets just in case people take that the wrong way lol) I know right? My beauty is a blessing, I'm as fabulous as it gets ~


----------



## graceroxx (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't wear makeup. It's too much of a hassle and just mehhh, I'd rather not.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 12, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> I like browsing youtube videos of makeup tutorials but the collection they use for one single look is just intimidating.



Having watched TONS of those over the years, I'd say they use way too many products, because they BUY too many products. It can get addictive to buy 40 shades of brown eye shadow, and use them all at once. It doesn't make the look any more creative or effective. It's really not necessary, when you can do a great look with only 2-3 eye shadows (or even one, or even none).



Fhyn_K said:


> The drag queens in my life...



Aw, how I wish I could start a sentence like this.


----------



## Miaa (Apr 13, 2015)

Squee. I love makeup. I wear makeup most days of the week. If I'm feeling too lazy, I'll just fill in my brows  but I could spend all day at sephora if I could!


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't, because when I did I didn't feel presentable withoutany on.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 13, 2015)

Skep said:


> makeup is a form of art in my opinion, and i wear it every single day. i love experimenting with it, and it boosts my confidence a ton <3



u wud look so pretty

if u didnt wear so much makeup

memes


----------



## Chezana (Apr 13, 2015)

I never wear any makeup because I tend to rub my face a lot (sounds kinda weird when put like that, but oh well), so I figure it'd only get ruined almost right away xP


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 13, 2015)

I love make-up. When I'm feeling a bit down I'll put some make up on even if I have no where to go. I'll just watch some makeup tutorial, put a cd on and go at it <3


----------



## Prabha (Apr 13, 2015)

Chezana said:


> I never wear any makeup because I tend to rub my face a lot (sounds kinda weird when put like that, but oh well), so I figure it'd only get ruined almost right away xP



No, I totally relate to that! 
Sometimes I sleep till 3 a.m and I have to go somewhere early in the morning. So I end up rubbing my eyes because I'm so tired and BAM! I'm a panda.

- - - Post Merge - - -



M O L K O said:


> I love make-up. When I'm feeling a bit down I'll put some make up on even if I have no where to go. I'll just watch some makeup tutorial, put a cd on and go at it <3



I know! It can be really fun and frustrating. But I do love copying those makeup tutorials on youtube sometimes!
It's funny to see what I'll look like in the end xD


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of make up, but I still apply some of it. It's just basic mascara though, maybe sometimes eye liner but that's honestly all I use. I don't see anything wrong with it aside from my hair sticking into the mascara during windy days haha


----------



## eggs (Apr 13, 2015)

i wear makeup all the time! however, it's just two little things: concealer and eyeliner.
i've been thinking about filling in my eyebrows (they're so weird-looking) but i don't know what to get. 
i always see my mom/cousins/friends carrying around purses full of makeup. most makeup products are mysteries to me. ;;


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

eggs said:


> i wear makeup all the time! however, it's just two little things: concealer and eyeliner.
> i've been thinking about filling in my eyebrows (they're so weird-looking) but i don't know what to get.
> i always see my mom/cousins/friends carrying around purses full of makeup. most makeup products are mysteries to me. ;;



I know your pain, eyebrows are so annoying to deal with ; u ; You could always use a make up pencil if you plan on shaping it out. If you simply want to cover or fill up a few spaces, brow powders work better. Either one works ^-^ But the brow powder doesn't do much, it's just light and not as noticeable


----------



## samsquared (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, unless I'm lazy.
But I usually am content with just lipgloss and blush.
yaaaaaassss blushhh


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

I do. I wear Fashion Fair, NYX, Urban Decay, and Stila.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

Hardly ever.  I do not like having anything on my skin.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 14, 2015)

No, it seems fun though. I guess I don't really need it yet


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 14, 2015)

I do if I'm going out somewhere all day. If that's the case I use concealer, foundation, white eye pencil, and mascara. If I feel like it I wear eye liner. If Im just going somewhere quick in town I just put on tinted moisturizer. I have self esteem problems sometimes because I am 24 and still have acne sometimes. It's not that bad but I still notice it.


----------



## Wish (Apr 14, 2015)

never wore it


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 15, 2015)

yep, i like making myself all pretty. but sometimes i just don't give a damn and then i don't wear any make up


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

lol, I've worn real makeup since I was like ten, 



base
bronze, blush, highlighter
mascara
concealer
primer
eyeliner, _occasionally_
​


----------



## Kissyme100 (Apr 17, 2015)

When I'm going out, I'll usually just wear foundation, mascara and sometimes lipstick. But if I'm home or feeling crappy, I don't wet any makeup.


----------



## hzl (Apr 17, 2015)

I wear makeup (primer, foundation, highlighter, blush, liquid eyeliner, mascara and lipstick) nearly every day - but only on days where I'm going out. When I'm in the house or just nipping out I don't wear it.


----------



## Lady Black (Apr 17, 2015)

I always wear makeup, even if I'm going to the store to pick up groceries. I do, however, go for a natural look. (I don't cake my face with makeup). I basically put foundation, mascara, neutral colored eye shadow, light blush and I tend to fill in my eyebrows. Oh, and a light colored lipstick to finish it off.


----------



## Temari (Apr 17, 2015)

Nah, ain't nobody got time for that in the morning, haha;;

I would if I had some, but I don't own any c: My mom has never stressed about wearing it, even though she wears it, and I've never felt the need to wear it, either.

Also, I prefer sleep over getting up earlier to put some make up on~ #1inprocrastination


----------



## tae (Apr 17, 2015)

as a guy, i wear foundation to correct my uneven skin tones. i like to have a more even color across my face.  : )
and i also sometimes wear a nice layer of mascara but that's rare. i also do my eyebrow shape too ^^


----------



## ganondork (Apr 21, 2015)

I usually wear makeup, but I don't look too different without it.


----------



## Reiterei (Apr 22, 2015)

I do for special events or when I really feel like it, but it seems like a lot of work to do daily for me.


----------

